# Pitted Chrome protectorate?



## retrobuilder (Feb 25, 2018)

I am on final stages of refurbishing a steel plated sprocket. PURCHASED FROM A SITE MEMBER- THX.

Renoved what was very small black oxide pitting at spokes..

Interested to know what wax/polish/protectorate folks suggest for parts such as this for protection/corrosion control? Assuming occasional recoating.

Turtles?, Quick-Glo?, Mothers?....I also know of a indistrial Cortec product.

Part as is I prefer not to paint in enomel "metal silver" or semi gloss black., considred spray enamel clear which will likely have a short cosmetic life and chip.

Of course replating is an option..bike is stored in doors.. Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 25, 2018)

I like floor wax.  Seems to hold up very well, and has a lot of Carnuba in it.  It should be a pain to buff up.


----------



## retrobuilder (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks. I prefer more of a clear or easy to buff polish.. Those pits are smallish..


----------

